# Killzone 2



## Lenny (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't believe we don't actually have a thread specifically for *Killzone 2 *(at least, not one that appears under Search)! !

So, here we go.

*Killzone 2 *is the sequel to the, shall we say, controversial *Killzone* - a game that was hyped as a Halo killer, yet completely failed to deliver when released. It was praised for it's graphics, soundtrack, and portrayal of war, but otherwise... meh.

Killzone 2 was announced at the famous E3 2005, and had become tangled in its own web of controversy within a year, after fans and the media found out that the trailer was actually a CG representation of what the game might look like.

Gametrailers.com - Killzone 2 - Sony Press Conference

Two years later, at E3 2007, an in-engine trailer was released, and it didn't half put a lid on the complaining media!

Gametrailers.com - Killzone 2 - E3 2007 Trailer HD

Since then, the game has improved in leaps and bounds, and now we're just under two months from it's release date: Feb 25th in Europe, and Feb 27th in the US. Journalists who have received their review copies have been raving about all aspects of the game (including the graphics, which apparently are the best this generation).

Anyway, CES '09 has brought some new trailers, all of which are in-game footage from the final release, I believe.

Enjoy!

Gametrailers.com - Killzone 2 - CES 09: Ballet of Death (Cam)
Gametrailers.com - Killzone 2 - CES 09: Invasion Gameplay Trailer (Cam)
Gametrailers.com - Killzone 2 - CES 09: Big Set Pieces Trailer (Cam)
Gametrailers.com - Killzone 2 - CES 09: Details Trailer (Cam)


----------



## Cayal (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't wait for this game. It is beautiful.


----------



## dialibra (Jan 12, 2009)

wonderful game i played


----------



## dialibra (Jan 12, 2009)

do you have any more


----------



## Connavar (Mar 10, 2009)

Im playing it on my brother PS3.    Wow what a gorgoues game.   It looks as good with the cutscenes and the actual gameplay.

The action is sick.  The AI must be the toughest i have seen.   I was shocked at first.  Helgast soldiers was moving so fast, not staying on the same place waiting to get shot like other shooters.    

Now i move slow checking every corner in fear walking into a mess 

Great action game.   Not usually my type of game but it rocks.  Its a real challenge.


----------



## ktabic (Mar 10, 2009)

Saw an advert for killzone 2 at the cinema yesterday.
Now I want to play it on a 400" screen.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 9, 2009)

I picked this up today, and have played the first three levels this evening.  Have to agree about the enemy AI: it's excellent, which makes a nice change from Mercenaries 2 (ugh...).  And it looks and sounds fantastic.  

Playing on 'Veteran', and have died, um..._quite _a few times already.  ;p

Can't wait to play the rest...


----------

